# Pregnant red wag platy?



## lilras (May 2, 2011)

Can anyone tell me if this female red wag platy is pregnant, or very bloated? She's been like this for a few days now. I've been feeding her and my 3 other platy brine shrimp. She seems bigger than the other females.
I have 3 females and one male.

Thanks in advance


----------



## ashokantony (Apr 5, 2011)

lilras said:


> Can anyone tell me if this female red wag platy is pregnant, or very bloated? She's been like this for a few days now. I've been feeding her and my 3 other platy brine shrimp. She seems bigger than the other females.
> I have 3 females and one male.
> 
> Thanks in advance


Looks pregnant to me. Does she have a dark spot where she poops? That would be a good indicator that she is ready to drop fry


----------



## lilras (May 2, 2011)

Somewhat yeah. There are times when she'd swim to her "spot" and hang out there for a while, and that spot is dark enough. It is near the filter. 
When she isn't there, she's swimming around with the other fish.


----------



## Andarial (Feb 12, 2011)

No ashokantony meant a dark spot on her, like inside her belly by her anal fin. It's called a gravid spot and shows up later in the pregnancy it is showing the fry.


----------



## Beaches (May 28, 2011)

If there is a male in the tank....then pregnant for sure LOL! 

Her stomach will square off (look box shaped) when she is close to dropping the fry. Sometimes the gravid spot isn't as noticeable on platies due to their colouring & thicker skin, so don't worry if you can't see it lilras, when I had platies most didn't show a gravid spot at all. Guppies are more transparent which makes it stand out on them.


----------



## lilras (May 2, 2011)

Ooh ok, yeah I use to have a male in my tank. I've been keeping a close eye on the female, the one I thought is pregnant. But after trying to look for the dark spot, it is hard to tell if she is or not. Their bodies aren't really transparent. I am assuming she is just really bloated, but if she is pregnant... I do have well grown plants in my tank so they'll be somewhat ok, I hope. 

Thanks though!


----------

